# Smoking Woods



## smokingamecocks (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm located in central SC and am having to purchase some of my wood from places like EBay, etc. Doing it that way can get a bit pricey since I do a lot of smoking. Walmart has hickory and mesquite for a reasonable price, but woods like apple, cherry and pecan are not readily available. Anyone have any ideas as to where I can find these woods at a more reaonable price?
thanks and happy smokin'!


----------



## harleyguy (Mar 25, 2010)

I just purchased 20# of pecan from this site yesterday. http://gassmoker.com/woodpile_new/woodpile2.htm

They also have a few other woods available, so check it out if ya want.


----------



## smokingamecocks (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks Brad. I'll do that!


----------



## daver (Mar 25, 2010)

Just a quick question regarding wood.  Is red oak or white oak better for smoking. I have access to both. thanks


----------



## rickw (Mar 25, 2010)

They are both great to use.


----------



## daver (Mar 25, 2010)

Rick  Thanks for the quick reply.   Daver


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 25, 2010)

Try checking out a local farmer's market...


----------



## delarosa74868 (Mar 27, 2010)

PM  me your address, I will send you some pecan chunks.  I live in okahoma, pecan trees are very common around here.


----------



## flash (Mar 27, 2010)

But red is better of the two. Usually denser than white so it burns longer. Oak gives the meat a great color.

Where to fine wood. On our trips to NC from Florida, I just pick up Pecan wood from off the ground. Plenty of oaks on my property and some good cherry trees on the neighbors. Just open your eyes, you'll be surprised at the wood you will find.


----------



## rickw (Mar 27, 2010)

Not to nit pick but white oak is a denser wood than red. White has a density factor or 47.2 and red 44.2. It (white) also has a higher BTU factor.


----------



## grampyskids (Mar 27, 2010)

I buy my wood through doitbest.com. 10# bags of chunks for under $8.49. No delivery or sales tax. You just have to pick it up at a local building supply store.


----------

